# quick taming and training



## mollygog (Aug 7, 2016)

i don't know if i am allowed to do this or not but i am so excited i need to tell someone.I let my beautiful boys out for the first time today. I had to take them out of the cage myself using millet and step up command. I have a perch at the window for them and they flew round my small room and onto the perch.I didn't want to let them stay out long as i was feeling anxious about getting them back to there cage but by using step up and millet again it was no problem. my boys are so trusting in me now especially mr bo bo.. Hopefully as time goes on they will find there own way out and back home. it just shows what time and patience can do. especially patience.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's excellent progress!! I'm very glad both your budgie boys had a such a successful first out of cage adventure and they responded so well to the step up training which allowed them to easily get out and come back into the cage! arty: :clap: :2thumbs:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Very well done! Congratulations on the successful first outing. *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That is wonderful! I'm so glad your boys responded well to their first out of cage time :thumbsup: 

I'm looking forward to more updates


----------

